# Ottawa guys - in town lacquer sources?



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I just picked up a kit and am looking for a some place for lacquer, spray cans preferred. Canadian Tire/Home Depot selection is pretty dismal. I could probably be convinced to get an airbrush if small quantities can be bought - I don't need to buy a litre at a time. Clear is easy, Watco is available at Home Depot, colour is tricky.

I am thinking a vintage or off-white.

Any ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought Mowhawk tinted lacquer at Richelieu. Perfect vintage neck tint. You need an account.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

jayoldschool said:


> I bought Mowhawk tinted lacquer at Richelieu. Perfect vintage neck tint. You need an account.


Commercial account? If so, I would be out of luck because I am not in a position to qualify for a commercial.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> I just picked up a kit and am looking for a some place for lacquer, spray cans preferred. Canadian Tire/Home Depot selection is pretty dismal. I could probably be convinced to get an airbrush if small quantities can be bought - I don't need to buy a litre at a time. Clear is easy, Watco is available at Home Depot, colour is tricky.
> 
> I am thinking a vintage or off-white.
> 
> ...



I dont know if this helps but get in touch with forum member ZZtomato (Jerome) here in Ottawa.He has a business called Glebe Guitar center He may be able to help out. Best of luck.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

couple of thoughts

Maybe try calling a high end furniture restoring/refinishing shop,or cabinet maker,some might also sell products ,if not,then they probably know who does.

specialty wood supply company might know

and long shot...

I was a purchaser for a company a few years ago and picked up some specialty finishing products at a shop up on Industrial Ave.
Sorry can't recall the name,but if they are still there ,I would bet they could get what you want.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I believe Richelieu is on Gladwin Cr, but you need a commercial account. May go a different route than coloured lacquer if it is too difficult to source.


----------



## dr_funkenstein (Feb 21, 2017)

What kit? Is Reranch frowned upon or just too much of a hassle with the exchange shipping from US?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Most places won't or can't ship aerosols or liquids from the US. For the kit, so Reranch, Stewmac or the others are out. I got a a semi-hollow LP style kit from GTS Music (Port Hope). I wouldn't order much from the US these days with the exchange rate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

You could try Airfast.

Fastening, Surface Preparation and wood finishing products Ottawa | Airfast


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I know my dad sources his paint, original Dulux colours etc, from autobody suppliers. As you said, clear lacquer is easy to obtain, though I think my dad sourced his nitro from a furniture refinishing shop. In both cases he uses an air gun though.

Tip: Olympic White becomes instantly "aged" and looks terrific with just a hint of amber in your top coat.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

I have retired and still have lots of finish, pm me and I can give you some lacquer


----------

